# Dana 3sp transmission - Model identification



## Mike K. (Jan 26, 2019)

Hello, I'm working on a 1970's, Dana three speed transmission. Is there anyway to tell which of the four models I have? Is it just the crank arm length and cable length that differs? I'm trying to figure out if the one I have is for a 26" bike. Cable length dosn't matter on this bike. I'm making a custom "suicide" shifter with new cables. Thanks!!!


----------



## Rustngrease (Dec 8, 2019)

Mike K. said:


> Hello, I'm working on a 1970's, Dana three speed transmission. Is there anyway to tell which of the four models I have? Is it just the crank arm length and cable length that differs? I'm trying to figure out if the one I have is for a 26" bike. Cable length dosn't matter on this bike. I'm making a custom "suicide" shifter with new cables. Thanks!!!
> View attachment 938802



How did your project turn out, I think is just cable length that's the difference


----------

